# SSPO Question



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a job interview coming up for MWCC Police Officer position. As I was looking stuff up about the department, I saw they send their recruits to the SSPO academy in New Braintree. Is the SSPO academy the same as the Full Time Academy?

Thank you ahead of time for your help.


----------



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

Whats the difference?


----------



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

hmm... thanks. not sure if it is worth it now. haha


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck getting a department (other than CS) to take you in off the street and launch you into Municipal academy. Post here with info when it happens.

Just remember. An sspo in the hand is worth two muni's in a bush....

That didn't really sounded better in my head.


----------



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

I will sponsor myself into the FT academy. But I have been putting in applications everyweek for places. MWCC finally gave me a call on an interview. But I always thought the SSPO was the same thing as Fulltime... What to do what to do!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Over/under on this thread going down the shitter?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

.........jesus, take the job.

Edit: go to the interview, then if your offered the job take the job.....if your offered the job.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## haldog (Aug 2, 2011)

Husky, that is probably what I am going to do. Might as well get the foot in the door somewhere!

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

grn3charlie said:


> Over/under on this thread going down the shitter?


Fire in the hole!!!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I heard I can get a waiver with 3+ years of armed security experience. I mean, it's basically the same as full time.....right?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

haldog said:


> I have a job interview coming up for MWCC Police Officer position


You should go to the interview and challenge them on the fact that their academy is only 14 weeks compared to the real PO-lice that attend the 21 week municipal academy. End the interview with "LATER BITCHES!" Then walk out of there like a boss.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

haldog said:


> I will sponsor myself into the FT academy. But I have been putting in applications everyweek for places. MWCC finally gave me a call on an interview. But I always thought the SSPO was the same thing as Fulltime... What to do what to do!


The SSPO Academy starts in a few weeks so unless you're already locked in, you'll have plenty of time to ponder that one.


----------

